# Bath Wall Problem



## mdawg (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey our House is about 30 years old. The bath wall is tile and we have already redone it once. Now they have fallen once again, since my dad works alot he hasan't fixed it and its got to the point that basicly every tile around the tub has fallen. He just put plastic sheets or something over it for now. Even the wall at the faucets have fallen too, so you can see the wood beams in behind it. Would it be practical to try and fix the wall again(which I dont think hes going to have time to do) or Ive heard of things you can get that are basicly full wall kits to go around your bathtub instead of tile. Whats the best way to go at this?


----------



## TileGuy (Dec 20, 2006)

mdawg said:


> Hey our House is about 30 years old. The bath wall is tile and we have already redone it once. Now they have fallen once again, since my dad works alot he hasan't fixed it and its got to the point that basicly every tile around the tub has fallen. He just put plastic sheets or something over it for now. Even the wall at the faucets have fallen too, so you can see the wood beams in behind it. Would it be practical to try and fix the wall again(which I dont think hes going to have time to do) or Ive heard of things you can get that are basicly full wall kits to go around your bathtub instead of tile. Whats the best way to go at this?



Sounds like drywall or greenboard is behind the tile thats there. Is that correct? Cementboard doesnt normally just "fall apart". Repair....I doubt thatll be a good idea just from what youve described. Inserts IMO arent very nice. If it were me, I would rip it all out and start over. If you would like a step by step to make it easier/faster and get the job done right so it will last for 20 years, just ask and Ill post it all for you  You could have new tile walls in one weekend.


----------



## mdawg (Dec 20, 2006)

Sure, I'm more looking at the most cost efficient way to do this than best looking so whatever you thinks best that would be great.


----------



## TileGuy (Dec 20, 2006)

mdawg said:


> Sure, I'm more looking at the most cost efficient way to do this than best looking so whatever you thinks best that would be great.



Tile in itself is pretty cheap unless of course you buy tile thats expensive. The average shower hop up is about 55 square feet in total. Going cheap with materials would probably run you in the area of $300 to $350. Keep in mind that should cover cement board, thinset, grout, tile, and caulking. Depending on your budget you can go a little cheaper, I figured the average tile cost at $2.50 per square foot. I'm sure Home Depot has stuff thats a bit lower in price. Is this the most cost efficient? I dont know, but if you decide to re-tile it, I would be glad to help you out when you're ready.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 21, 2006)

Another alternative is to install a direct to stud wall surround system. You can find kits at the Depot and Lowes that will work with your existing tub. These panels attach directly to the stud walls with no need for backerboard and run about the same  in price as the materials for tile work. 300 -400 $ . You will need to take you tub measurement with you , width and length. Some of the wall systems are made for 32" width and some for 30". Since most of the wall has already deteriorated in it wouldn't take much to prep for this system. Another alternative is Cultured marble sheeting. A little more expensive but lasts a long time with very little maintenance.  I've installed both for people who had your same problem. Tile is nice to have but most of us don't have the time to do the upkeep on it- Cleaning and applying sealer,yearly check for grout repair etc.,without proper maintenance tile walls will eventually fail even with proper installation over cement board. Several of the DTO sets are displayed with matching tub as a unit. not always necessary to buy the tub. Walls will usually work on regular tub. A good plumbing outlet / wholesaler will carry these also and might have more good info on install .


----------



## dawnd125 (May 30, 2011)

TileGuy..

I know this is an old post but could you post the directions?  We have to remove all the tiles in our tub area as I know we have water damage and possible mold.  I need to see if our insurance will cover does anyone know that?  Our house is over 30 years old and nothing has been done to the original stuff.  Thanks for your help


----------



## joecaption (May 30, 2011)

To the last poster, go back and add your own post, adding on to someone else confuses the replys, since no one knows which post your replying to.
No insurance company is ever going to pay for a lack of maintance or a poorly done in the first place tile job.


----------

